#  > General Zone >  > Engineering Programming >  >  >  Programming Excel with VBA & .NET

## sharmeen

Programming Excel with VBA & .NET 

The code in the book targets VBA (visual basic for applications) and .NET for the 
features in the latest version of excel (excel 2003 at time of print), Sample code for 
VBA and .NET (written as visual studio .NET projects) is provided online (see 
authors URL at top of this review). The samples are organised by chapter. Each 
chapter use one main workbook as a starting point to provide instructions and 
navigation. 
This book is made up of four parts: 
1. Learning VBA 
 Becoming an Excel Programmer 
 Knowing the Basics 
 Tasks in Visual Basic 
 Using Excel Objects 
 Creating your own Object 
 Writing Code for Use by Others 
2. Excel Objects 
 Controlling Excel 
 Opening, Saving and Sharing Workbooks 
 Working with Worksheets and Ranges 
 Linking and Embedding 
 Printing and Publishing 
 Loading and Manipulating Data 
 Analysing Data with Pivot Tables 
 Sharing Data using Lists 
 Working with XML 
 Charting 
 Formatting Charts 
 Drawing Graphics 
 Adding Menus and toolbars 
 Building Dialog boxes 
 Sending and Receiving Workbooks 


3. Extending Excel 
 Building Add-ins 
 Integrating DLLs and COM 
 Getting Data from the Web 
 Programming Excel with .NET 
 Exploring Security in Dept 
4. Appendices 
 References Tables 
 Version compatibility 

here is the link which i found during internet search

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Programming Excel with VBA & .NET

----------


## mkhurram79

Very good effort
very informative

----------


## danieljk

thanks a lot..

----------


## aissa

hi sharmeen,

i'm very interesting to this book programing exel with vba.
can you please reupload it gain, i cant get it in your link.
or please send me the book on bac0aissa@yahoo.fr
thanks  a lot

----------


## chemnguyents

> Programming Excel with VBA & .NET 
> 
> The code in the book targets VBA (visual basic for applications) and .NET for the 
> features in the latest version of excel (excel 2003 at time of print), Sample code for 
> VBA and .NET (written as visual studio .NET projects) is provided online (see 
> authors URL at top of this review). The samples are organised by chapter. Each 
> chapter use one main workbook as a starting point to provide instructions and 
> navigation. 
> This book is made up of four parts: 
> ...



It's so good. thanks Sharmeen again!

----------


## marcioeq

Thanks a lot Sharmeen! Very useful...very very good book!

----------


## shankargee

thanq

----------


## pw_12_x

thank you very much

----------


## leap energy

Hello
we are looking to hiring software programmers & petroleum engineers with a keen interest in maths & coding to support the development of engineering softwares. 
Would you know where best to look for people with this background / capabilities

Location : Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia.

thanks ! L

----------


## kbasu

Hi,
Can you please forward that to me as well. My id is kaustabh.basu@gmail.com

Thanks..





> hi sharmeen,
> 
> i'm very interesting to this book programing exel with vba.
> can you please reupload it gain, i cant get it in your link.
> or please send me the book on bac0aissa@yahoo.fr
> thanks  a lot

----------


## zero2lyn

thank you very much

----------


## samiwarraich

thanx sharmeen

----------


## kamalnashar

Thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss  sssssssssssssssssssss

See More: Programming Excel with VBA & .NET

----------


## QUALITY1

hi sharmeen,

Please do a favour by sending the book on my email-id
psi1298@gmail.com as it will be very useful to me but i
am unable to download it from the link

thanks a lot

----------


## gsplanji

> hi sharmeen,
> 
> Please do a favour by sending the book on my email-id
> psi1298@gmail.com as it will be very useful to me but i
> am unable to download it from the link
> 
> thanks a lot



Chk Here **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Han_BFY

Very much thanks.... great stuff....

----------


## lehuutoan

Dear Sharmeen  and everybody,
This is a very good book, but i can not download it by the links you posted. All links are died now. Please, post it again.
Thank you very much.

----------


## mudassar587

hello all,
Any body to upload this book again
Thanks.

----------


## rokan123

​RwRe

----------


## rokan123

Request to upload book aain.

----------


## unni

Request to upload book aain.

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

